# lonely pigeon?



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I live out in the "boonies" of Wyoming. Last summer about 8 pigeons showed up, and stayed a few weeks. Two moved into one of our out buildings. A month or so ago, one disappeared and we have one left, that is all alone. I have looked to see where I could obtain a couple more or eggs, so that that one is not alone, as we do not usually see pigeons here. It is not a homing pigeon (no band) and I am not looking to raise them for racing or homing, just company for the lone wild pigeon. We do make sure there is food and water. Any suggestions? Becky


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I suggest to you, I don't think you can get some eggs but sometimes when one pigeon is around your area it just mean there will be more, just a matter of time when the other pigeons will come and see that one pigeon is being fed by you...Since you're attach to pigeons, I wannt suggest to you to raise some pigeons but of course you have to build a loft or coop for them, that is only if you really want to enjoy the ability of having pigeons around, it is really fun and great past-time...

For now that's what I do I raise them have fun with my hobby/passion for homing pigeons and maybe in the future I will start racing them...I'm not in rush to join the pigeon race, I live in the city where the highest rent and living conditions are sky-rocketted like no more tomorrow...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeonworld.org/club listing/Wyoming Pigeon Clubs.htm

You might get a Pigeon from the link above especially if they have some Pigeons they don't want anymore.


----------

